# SEO help



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I have come across SEO services for a price. Should I pay for SEO?

Where can I find free, effective SEO help?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I guess it is a matter of what you want to get out of them and the platform that you are using. If you just want to see who is visiting your site and a few other items then Google's free services are pretty good. If you are on Wordpress then have a look at Yoast SEO plugin. I don't do a lot with paid services because I have found that I can get the same thing with free products and a little learning.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There's lots you can do for yourself. Look at your competition and you should be in the mainstream if you copy their highlights. Many times trying to be unique works well in print or media advertising but leads to obscurity on the web.


----------



## jessicacyrus1 (May 27, 2016)

You can do SEO by yourself also but you have to do regularly basis. because to rank your site in google is compulsory now if you are not a brand.


----------



## Viking_echo (Jan 11, 2017)

If you are looking to learn, the Moz Beginners guide to SEO is a good place to start. https://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo

It's also available in a PDF should you want to read it offline.

Best of luck.


----------



## shiningsun (May 30, 2017)

*Search For The Perfect Keyword search engine optimisation*

There are several issues to think choosing a website seo keyword. You should not mind about the length of the words. Length actually depends on size and value of your company. Let me break it down. Keywords can be of 3 types.

–Head (contains only one word)

–Body (contains 2-3 words)

–Long Tail (contains many words)

So which one you should go for? Well one word keywords are the most competitive ones and if your brand is not very popular then you should not try this type. For example, if you own a garments factory then your head keyword could be " Shirts"

On the other hand, body type keywords are medium competitive. You can get 1000-2000 traffic monthly. In this type, your keyword will be a bit longer and bit more specific like " Male T-shirt"

and finally long tail keywords are less competitive. You can expect to get 100-1000 traffic monthly. Statistic says 15% of the long tail keywords don’t even get searched on google. So there are good sides and bad sides. Long tail keyword could be " Male Polo Tshirt". You can see its more specific and can draw the target audience.

Once you are done selecting the length of keyword, you should think about the purpose. Do you want to attract traffic only or do you want to covert your visitors to buyers. This one also depends on the business type. For example, if you have an e-commerce site then your target should be conversion and increase sell not just visitors. On the other hand, if you own a blogging site your only goal should be how to increase traffic. So for conversion you should calculate how many people are visiting your site and how many of them are buying. Because only the latter one matters.
A landing page is not only an essential tool for any business conducting inbound marketing, it is vital for search marketing and the best way to capitalize on your SEO efforts. Think of a landing page as a strategic page. It is there in order to accomplish an a goal – to convert, direct or retain, and helps to ensure you are attracting the most relevant audience for your product or service. If done correctly, an effective landing page can mean the difference between 500 clicks


----------



## turtlemanmike (Jun 3, 2017)

No one seems to have mentioned on-page and off-page as separate elements. Yes some have touched on on-page and I totally agree with viking_echo sort you on-page elements but this is a one-off job. Off page is then on-going and is about getting quality backlinks to your website


----------

